# Cats, dogs, and MBTI



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey people ! If you have some preferences for dogs or cats : do you rely more on Se or Ni ? What about Te and Fi ?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

ENTP, and I like cats. Dogs are cool, but cats are more fun to mess with.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Edited (the post was incomplete)


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Why aren't Ne, Ti, Fe, or Si represented?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh well .. I'm more interested in these two axis (for now)


----------

